# C. 'Pangkal Pinang' flower



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Just bloomed this morning, i really like this guy, it has completely changed since i recieved it.

Beginning to bloom









Full bloom
































I might of cut her open a little to soon, would've been a better pic if i waited till tomorrow.










Safe to say it is of the Fusca variety? Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

How did it look before you got it?

Is it me or does it have wide leaves?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice. The spathe is certainly indicative of fusca.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful specimen! Good job.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

h4n said:


> How did it look before you got it?
> 
> Is it me or does it have wide leaves?


The only pic i have of it, is the pic in my avatar. This is a pic from the seller as i recieved it.










Some leaves are 2.5-3" wide.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wonderful spathe!!


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Put it back in the wilderness before you go mad.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

That is a gorgeous plant....and spathe! 
It does appear to be a fusca local, but who knows.

King Kong, see you are lurking in the shadows. How are your plants doing.

Dense, you sure are getting the hang of growing and blooming Crypts. You must have some secrets.

Bill


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I am only interested in C wendtii :hail:


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Fantastic! Colorful huge and bullated leaves. It looks much better than the wild ones growing in Pangkal-Pinang, Borneo.


----------

